# What's your 'sona's job/profession?



## 1234554321 (Jan 27, 2019)

Or more simply what do they do in general?

Mine beats people up


----------



## foussiremix (Jan 28, 2019)

My sona lumina is queen of a kingdom.
Cherie my other sona earns money by destroying monsters.


----------



## Thehoneybutter (Jan 28, 2019)

My sona is the Lead proprietor of a home made pornographic magazine they called "Yiffhub"


----------



## Asher Grey (Jan 28, 2019)

Grey is a chef, lmao


----------



## Open_Mind (Jan 28, 2019)

My greymuzzle Direwolf is a former soldier, now a scarred wandering doer of good deeds.  Kind to the weak and a bloody nightmare to those who would do harm.

óÓÒò


----------



## PercyD (Jan 28, 2019)

My Sona would probably own a farming commune and eats things off the ground (because thats what I want to do eventually).


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Jan 28, 2019)

My sona is what I do in real life. Paramedic


----------



## Clippit (Jan 28, 2019)

I think mine would work in something that's simple to learn and doesn't require much interaction with other people, like a shelf stocker, a mailman or a dishwasher (it's the kind of thing I'd like to find someday too)


----------



## Whimsycal (Jan 28, 2019)

Hairstylist


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 28, 2019)

An engineer and a bounty hunter.


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 28, 2019)

Musician


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 28, 2019)

Network administrator, AKA one of the things I COULD have been in real life


----------



## 1234554321 (Jan 28, 2019)

JakeTheFoXx said:


> Paramedic









 Respect, respect


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Jan 28, 2019)

Studies and works part time at a cash register


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 28, 2019)

A mix of an engineer, mechanic and scientist.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 29, 2019)

Former black ops infiltrator, he now lives and works in a small truck pit-stop motel in Canada, near the Alaskan border. He works on the overall maintenance of the place and sometimes helps his co-workers fix trucks and cars. None of them know about his past life. He sometimes sneaks to the place where border services keep confiscated goods, and steals cash or jewelry. Old habits die hard.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 29, 2019)

Surgeon.

Being a werewolf, he has an intense desire to tear people apart, so he decided to channel that violent impulse into something constructive. It helps that he is extremely arrogant. You have to be pretty arrogant to saw through a person's chest, take out their heart and believe you can fix it.


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 29, 2019)

animals don't have jobs, why would my fursona have a job?


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jan 29, 2019)

Bounty Hunter. Either they come willing or with a bullet between their eyes


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 29, 2019)

Sakara is a hunter and professional big brother


----------



## Keefur (Jan 29, 2019)

Philosopher and historian.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 29, 2019)

Professional wind tunnel tester.
(Art by Andrea Boscolo)


----------



## Pogo (Jan 29, 2019)

Merchant. A dealer in most things. Anyone want to buy a cabbage?


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2019)

Watermelon farmer, soap and bath products manufacturer and fox catcher. BAD FOXES end up in his mischief den!


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Jan 30, 2019)

Same as in real-life, a medical records assistant!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 31, 2019)

Mine's a freelance reporter. Which is something I tried my hand at for a bit in my early 20's but never really got good at. Also somewhat inspired by the 50s radio character Lucky Stone from Night Beat.


----------



## PrincessKeira (Feb 1, 2019)

Mine is a Princess so she rules over a Kingdom


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Feb 6, 2019)

A part-time breakfast shift cook for his local greasy spoon; youth BJJ instructor on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday evenings.


----------



## Goatasilk (Feb 18, 2019)

He was the librarian in Babel's library, then a mess with the linguistic order happened, in just a single book, (history of the Roman empire) began to appear texts in Turkish, Arabic, Greek and Atlantean where they did not have to be and it was even worse with all the others. Since he was the only worker decided to resign, but not before having sorted all the books better than he could without creating paradoxes and historic impasse. The rest is history.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 21, 2019)

cold-blooded assassin


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 21, 2019)

Captain in the army of the raccoon empire


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 21, 2019)

Barista


----------



## horny dragon (Feb 22, 2019)

Ckiimyir said:


> Or more simply what do they do in general?
> 
> Mine beats people up


My dragon emperor fursona does that too, plus tries to rule all the land that he can see.


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 22, 2019)

Well he has multiple jobs because he is a freelance worker


----------



## Silverferet711 (Feb 27, 2019)

B/Vlogger, though it depends on what setting I plop him into. He's usually put into sedentary roles though, cause although he's still got a lot of energy despite his physique he is still a lazy-butt and prefers jobs that don't require him to be constantly on the move.


----------



## Uathúil (Feb 27, 2019)

Professional artist who writes (unpublished) short stories, sometimes commissions.


----------



## morbid-cutie (Mar 11, 2019)

Starr’s a mooch, but she does like doing freelance artwork! And sometimes casually stealing from people...


----------



## NorthSam (Mar 12, 2019)

An intern with the National Park Service


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 12, 2019)

Mines a spoiled prince~☆


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 12, 2019)

Necromancer/dark mage. They sometimes sell potions and experiments to villagers too.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 12, 2019)

Starving artist that sells bean juice as a day job. May or may not be the madam of a secret bordello. No one knows.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 13, 2019)

probably the same as rl,  a burnt-out murse.  

always looking fabulous in scrubs


----------



## ClumsyArtist (Mar 15, 2019)

Lorna would have to be a daycare worker! Working with children, and also taking part in arts and crafts! Also a freelance artist on the side~


----------



## Mocha Bunny (Mar 15, 2019)

She's a university student majoring in fine arts~ I'm a uni student majoring in graphic art irl lol so not much of a difference


----------



## J. R. (Mar 19, 2019)

Just signed up, but I kindof use 4 context sensitive sonas. The only one that isn't simply an animal living in the wild is Salvador, a jungle guide.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 19, 2019)

When I first joined the forums I wanted my sona's to work as some kind of forest ranger but since then I've changed him a bit. 
Now I want him to be a chef in small burger joint called Stinky Burger or Funny Burger


----------



## Gingerbread3706 (Mar 27, 2019)

Luna is an artist and a nurse. Healing powers seem to get paid round here XD


----------



## Trndsttr (Mar 27, 2019)

Íroas... is a professional assassin/hacker.


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 29, 2019)

Watches documentaries and acts like he knows things.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 30, 2019)

Space smuggler.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 1, 2019)

Zehlua is a drag queen and night club owner/manager, and Kalooki is Zehlua's pet/assistant


----------

